# TTC after birth of boy in November



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi to all of you

I am 25 and my DH is 32
We had a fantastic baby boy in November and he is six month now on Saturday.
I feel really selfish though because we are desperate for another baby to complete our family.

Originaly we had ttc for 4-5years and we were told that dh sperm count was low and motility was poor.
We were then put on waiting list for iui treatment but concieved naturally that same month.

We have been ttc since my son was born, as we had heard that it is easier straight after a baby. But no luck so far. My cycle is usually 30/31/32 days and today is day 32 and i did a test but it was negative.
I feel quite sad, and i dont understand this obsession that i seem to have, with wanting to be pregnant again. I should be happy that i even have one child.

Is anyone else feeling like me? Am i selfish?

I just needed to chat 

Thanks
Angel


----------



## Scoop (May 26, 2004)

Hi Angel
No not selfish at all, I know EXACTLY what you mean. I am in the middle of cycling for FET next month (fingers crossed!) and am even more desperate for it to work this time round as I know how great it is to be a mum! Also never wanted DS to be an only child! DS is nearly 15 months now but I have known for a long time that I would try for a second baby and only hope that people don't think I am being greedy! Anyway, good luck to you - I am sure if it happened once, it will again! Are you still breastfeeding because sometimes that can stop you getting pregnant - can't it?


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Scoop

Its fantastic being a mum isnt it. Its the best experience of my life.
Hope your FET goes well. Everyone deserves this experience dont they.

I am feeling so sad now that im not PRG, i was sort of feeling different, but hopefully well have another miracle soon.

Angel


----------



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey There

Hiya Hun don't feel down, just keep trying and don't get stressed out about it as this may prevent you becoming pregnant again.

I really don't think your being selfish and totally understand where you coming from, i really loved being pregnant and love even more being a mummy  .

I am sure it is only a matter of time before your get your next miracle, my A/F was also late this month 2 weeks to be honest i was scared in case i was pregnant   but test is negative, god i don't know how i would feel if i fell pregnant again it not something i imagine would happen eventhought i have had a natural pregnancy before.

Anyway hopefully speak to you soon

Keep Smiling   love to Jack

Luv Kelsey x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Angel,

I know exactly how you are feeling as I was the same - within a couple of months of Jacob being born I knew I wanted to try again asap but couldn't start back on metformin until I stopped breastfeeding and regardless, my cycles never returned until I completely stopped feeding.

What surprised me most was that all the feelings I had when we couldn't conceive came flooding back so soon and much stronger, along with a fear that Jacob was a complete fluke and I'd never be pregnant again.

Have you tried doing OPK's? If you get a positive on an OPK at least you will be 90% sure you are 'trying' at the right time.

Best of luck,

Chux xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi all,

My son is now 18 mths and was concived through ICSI and 5 yrs of trying, i too long for another but we cannot afford treatment again.

I asked my doc last week the chances and he didn't seem too interested but said as Mason was NHS we would need to go private for treatment next time round.

I am so jealous of loads of people round me at the minute who are pg and would just love another to be beside Mason.

Hubby says we have to wait until after xmas when Mason turns 2 just incase it happened straight away, i have been off the pill since January this year (he does know that!   but we don't seem to have sex at right time of month convieniently!)

I too feel guilty and am really happy and lucky to have Mason, so if it doesn't happen naturally i don't mind as we have him.

Take care of yourselves x

Zoe x

(PS: now going on ebay to search for ovulation tests! cause i am a bit out of touch with cycle now!  )


----------

